# Asterophysus batrachus



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Just fed...




































Satisfied...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice don!
what size tank is he in?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

whats the TL on that bad boy?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's a littlle over 8" and temporarily in a 30 gallon by itself.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dammit i wanted a video of that guy eating

and what are you feeding him


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

WOW!!! i have never heard of anyone keeping this in home aquaria, do you have any more of them? i heard they can swallow stuff thats 3/4 their body length.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

he sure looks full


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

kick butt man how much he cost ya???????????????


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

kick butt man how much he cost ya???????????????


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

oops sorry bout the double post dont know what happend must have hit it twice?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thats one of my favorite catfish.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> WOW!!! i have never heard of anyone keeping this in home aquaria, do you have any more of them? i heard they can swallow stuff thats 3/4 their body length.
> [snapback]953567[/snapback]​


Actually, according to Oliver Lucanus of BelowWater, his 10" batrachus swallowed a 16" Crenicichla marmorata. Way bigger than itself...







I'm afraid to put anything in with it even though he _looks_ harmless.

I have only one of them (could only afford one). From what I hear, Oliver has his last one for sale at $450, but if you live outside of Canada, paperwork and shipping will be significantly more.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow! megamouth is right!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Where is this Oliver of BelowWater located in Canada?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> Where is this Oliver of BelowWater located in Canada?
> [snapback]954618[/snapback]​


BelowWater


----------

